# High Noon: The Regulative Principle Rides Again -- R. Scott Clark



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd like to highlight one sermon in particular from a conference previously alluded to here: High Noon: The Regulative Principle Rides Again by Dr. R. Scott Clark.


----------

